# Cross Sport & 2021 Atlas chrome key parts



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I'm curious if anyone knows whether the chrome caps on the keys for the Cross Sport and 2021 Atlas are available as spare parts and/or if there's a way to update an older all-black plastic key to look like the new ones. 

I've always thought the keys to our Atlas didn't fit the price of the car and felt light and cheap. 

I spent some time with the parts guy at my local dealership yesterday but don't think he fully understood what I wast trying to do. VW's online retail parts catalog doesn't cover these cars yet so I can't do my own research (yet). 

:beer:


----------



## VWGuy (Nov 2, 1999)

Do you mean 5G0837599E?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

No, that fits the flip key. I bought a 5GO-837-599-A and it doesn't fit.

The 2021 Atlas key has chrome caps, but I'm pretty sure it's the same non-flip-style key as earlier Atlases.


----------



## VWGuy (Nov 2, 1999)

mhjett said:


> No, that fits the flip key. I bought a 5GO-837-599-A and it doesn't fit.
> 
> The 2021 Atlas key has chrome caps, but I'm pretty sure it's the same non-flip-style key as earlier Atlases.


I see two keys listed for the 2021 Atlas:

- 5G6 959 752BG/CT
- 3G0 959 752AM/CA

What's the part number on your key?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

My key (2018 SEL R-Line) is 3G0.959.754.T (all black).

Just pulled my key apart. The top cap (with the VW logo on it) has no part number. The bottom cap (for the key ring) is held on by a tiny Torx screw (smaller than T10) and I don't have a small enough bit to take it off and see if that cap has its own part number (but I'm guessing it doesn't).

The big question is whether a chrome/metal version of the key ring cap exists in VW parts land.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

VWGuy said:


> I see two keys listed for the 2021 Atlas:
> 
> - 5G6 959 752BG/CT
> - 3G0 959 752AM/CA
> ...


Looks like the 5G0 is the flip key and 3G0 is the non-flip key - consistent with my all black non-flip key being a 3G0.

Looks like 3G0 959 752 AM/CA might be the one with the look I'm shooting for, but a Google search doesn't show anything for it. Can you see price/availability? I wonder if I could buy this and swap the electronics from mine into it...


----------



## VWGuy (Nov 2, 1999)

mhjett said:


> Looks like the 5G0 is the flip key and 3G0 is the non-flip key - consistent with my all black non-flip key being a 3G0.
> 
> Looks like 3G0 959 752 AM/CA might be the one with the look I'm shooting for, but a Google search doesn't show anything for it. Can you see price/availability? I wonder if I could buy this and swap the electronics from mine into it...


I can't see pricing or availability, but I can tell you that the 3G0959752AM is used in the 2019+ Arteon, 2018+ Atlas, and 2020+ Atlas Cross Sport. Same with 3G0959752CA. These are 3 button remotes.

There is a 4 button (3G0959752AQ or 3G0959752CB) version, used in the same vehicles (2019+ Arteon, 2018+ Atlas, and 2020+ Atlas Cross Sport.)

All 3G0 part numbers have a color code DTB: satin black/bright chrome.

All 3G0 part numbers do not appear to have any replaceable pieces on them, aside from the battery and VW logo.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Thanks for the info. Since I've got a 4-button remote, maybe it's 3G0959752AQ or 3G0959752CB.

I did waste considerable time on AliExpress earlier and couldn't come up with anything other than the chrome cap for the flip key. 

The search continues....


----------



## mattcony (Apr 25, 2006)

I wanted to post about this also, I have a 2020 with the basic black key and would really like to switch it or at least the bottom part if possible.

Here is a picture then I grabbed from a Facebook page of both side by side if it helps https://ibb.co/WyTdkVC

Cheers
Matt


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Thanks for the photo -- 










Ideally it'd be great if both chrome caps are available as separate parts. If not, it might be possible to buy a new key and either swap the chrome bits to your existing key or swap your existing electronics over to the new key shell.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

The mystery of the OEM VW chrome key caps remains unsolved, but I did buy a replacement MQB key body with chrome caps off AliExpress and just swapped them over to my Atlas key. The AliExpress key isn't OEM VW but it's surprisingly close and was only $13. And the chrome caps are both metal and pretty decent quality. Decent enough that I put them on my key and just ordered another for my wife's key. 

Photos to come soon...


----------



## Pun_0013 (Mar 4, 2020)

Do you have link to the Key fob to you order?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Pun_0013 said:


> Do you have link to the Key fob to you order?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001025573812.html?spm

Since the caps are metal, they add a nice heft to the key. I always thought the Atlas key looked and felt a little cheap for what the car is.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Here's the real key (background) and the AliExpress key body (foreground) - note that the plastic cover in the middle is popped up already:










Key body disassembled (note it's a three-button with no panic button, versus my four-button, but that didn't matter):










Inside the key body, complete with fake circuit board:










Inside the real key:










Swapping caps:










Real key with chromed metal caps installed:










Finished product:



















I'm happy with it for the $13 it cost. Like I mentioned, the caps are actual chromed metal, so they feel nice and give the key a nice heft. Finish is OK and looks like it could be OEM from any more than a few inches away. Time will tell how durable the chrome is.


----------

